# norton antivirus problem



## rheinie (7 Sep 2005)

I have recently got the down load version of norton 2005 official version payed for to symantec ,seems to work ok except that every time I turn on computer I get the norton down load manager telling me to start down load problem is I have allready done this several times but it keeps reappering .I have also uninstalled it and re installed but I am still getting this message .also since I have installed windows xp my outlook express takes ages to recieve 4 or 5 emails .When I uninstall Norton Outlook seems to work fine ( I have broadband connection)  The noton file name to download is NAVO5ENG.EXE .A lot of questions I know but maybe some one can help.Thanks in advance


----------



## ClubMan (7 Sep 2005)

rheinie said:
			
		

> every time I turn on computer I get the norton down load manager telling me to start down load


Can you post the precise message?



> also since I have installed windows xp my outlook express takes ages to recieve 4 or 5 emails .


What were you running before _XP_? Did you do an upgrade install to _XP_? Any other changes?



> When I uninstall Norton Outlook seems to work fine ( I have broadband connection)


Is _Norton _doing any sort of firewalling or live email virus checking that might be slowing things down? Are there any Norton log files that you can check for errors or detailed information about its operation?

For what it's worth I have tried using several commercial virus checking applications and had many problems with them which is why I now use AVG free edition on my personal _PCs_.


----------



## ribena (7 Sep 2005)

I know I installed Norton recently myself and it is a pain in the backside.  You can turn off those messages I think but I'm not at that machine now so I can't tell you for sure.  Like you, every time I turned on my computer it came up but I know I sorted it a week or two ago.  I'll have a look tonight.  I know it scans each message as they are retrieved in Outlook and that's what's slowing down your Outlook.  I'm going to delete Norton from my computer altogether and nick the Symantec CD from work and use that instead, like I did on my last computer!


----------



## DrMoriarty (7 Sep 2005)

Or you could try the excellent [broken link removed] (for private, non-commercial, single home computer use only).


----------



## demoivre (7 Sep 2005)

DrMoriarty said:
			
		

> Or you could try the excellent [broken link removed] (for private, non-commercial, single home computer use only).



Agree with you Dock, never had a problem since I installed AVG almost a year ago. There's another anti virus freebe in here for private users
http://www.avast.com/eng/avast_4_home.html


----------



## Sue Ellen (7 Sep 2005)

"since I have installed windows xp my outlook express takes ages to recieve 4 or 5 emails"


As XP has its own Firewell it can sometimes clash with Norton.  We had problems with this a while ago.


----------



## rheinie (7 Sep 2005)

Thanks for all the replies.

To answer a few of the questions
Message says  norton antivirus 2005 download manager.
Under status : Press start to begin download

File name NAV05ENG.EXE
Was using Windows xp before but had to wipe hard drive ( was useing AVG but got still got virus infection so was advised to uninstall and use Norton which seemed to detect viruses that AVG didnt, so decieded to purchase Norton.

Contacted Symantec for some advice .suggestion was to delete icon from start menu and restart computer ,had allready done this myself and still didnt work.
Am a bit reluctant to uninstall Norton now since I have payed for it ,and have had serious virus problems just use AVG.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Sep 2005)

rheinie said:
			
		

> was useing AVG but got still got virus infection


Were you keeping it updated? I have mine updating every day (or every time I switch on) due to the frequency with which new viruses and their corresponding detection and repair details appear.


----------



## ribena (8 Sep 2005)

It sounds to me like you don't have it fully installed if it wants to install your exe file.


A good website for downloading freebies is www.download.com but I'm always wary of downloading products that are supposed to rid you of viruses.  I usually run a progam called stinger [broken link removed] and find it quite good.


----------



## rheinie (8 Sep 2005)

it sounds like it is not fully installed 

seems like that to me from my limited knowledge of computers ,but I have uninstalled and installed it several times and still am getting same responce.
This is not a freebee its the official 2005 version of Norton from Symantec UK ,its a download version rather then buying disk


----------



## ribena (8 Sep 2005)

I'm not in front of my Norton Antivirus now but I know the last time I did my live update I didn't update everything, I just updated my virus definitions.  I was getting a message every day to update but since that, I haven't got any messages.  Sorry but I'm not well up enough on Norton.  I use Symantec Client Security in work and have no problems whatsoever with it.


----------



## jasconius (8 Sep 2005)

I too recently downloaded Norton 2005, and was having problems until I was advised to delete any other Antivirus produccts first (inc Norton 2000) - Then it worked.


----------



## rheinie (8 Sep 2005)

Have uninstalled Norton for the moment and am running AVG until I deceide what to do about it ,will try installing it again later .If not working properly then will look for refund ,Symantec say they have a 60 day refund policy so might have some come back there .Again thanks for all the comments


----------



## demoivre (13 Sep 2005)

Ran that Stinger programme mentioned above and it found three Trojan horses on my laptop which surprised me. I'm running a daily updated AVG and Avast antivirus software and I thought I had no problems. Strangely there has been no obvious malfunction or problem due to the presence of these Trojans. Anyone else have similar experience?


----------



## ribena (13 Sep 2005)

Sorry demoivre, I hope I haven't caused any problems for you. I know trojans are very hard to detect. I had one about a year ago on my work computer and subsequently sent it to my home computer.  I couldn't get rid of it with with the anti-virus we had installed so our computer experts in Dublin gave me that link and it worked.  I run it on all the machines in work every so often now.  It used to detect things quite a bit until we changed to Windows XP which seems to block most viruses anyway.  I would trust it because it was recommended by our tech lads.


----------



## demoivre (13 Sep 2005)

ribena said:
			
		

> Sorry demoivre, I hope I haven't caused any problems for you. I know trojans are very hard to detect. I had one about a year ago on my work computer and subsequently sent it to my home computer.  I couldn't get rid of it with with the anti-virus we had installed so our computer experts in Dublin gave me that link and it worked.  I run it on all the machines in work every so often now.  It used to detect things quite a bit until we changed to Windows XP which seems to block most viruses anyway.  I would trust it because it was recommended by our tech lads.



No, no problem at all - was glad the stinger picked them up. I had probs. with the Norton trial and thats why I went with the AVG software and it was a freebe  too . I'm going to run that stinger once a week so hopefully along with the anti virus software I can stay out of trouble.


----------



## ribena (13 Sep 2005)

I have reservations about a lot of those freebie anti-virus softwares.  I downloaded a few on an old machine in work to get rid of a virus and each one of them found different viruses.  Hope stinger does the job for you.


----------



## ClubMan (13 Sep 2005)

I have never had any problems with _AVG_. If one virus scanner catches viruses that others don't then it's more likely down to the frequency with which the virus database is updated than the utility itself.


----------

